# Pwn2Own-Wettbewerb: Google patcht Chrome-Lücke



## Newsfeed (14 März 2011)

Microsoft empfiehlt ein Upgrade auf den Internet Explorer 9. Apple-Anwender müssen auf ein weiteres Update warten. Für Besitzer des iPhone 3G gibt es indes gar keine Updates mehr.

Weiterlesen...


----------

